# Are moisturizing eye drops for humans safe to use on dogs?



## piglet (Apr 25, 2007)

When we adopted our girl, the vet recommended using human eye drops on the dog since her eyes were red. The eye drops worked well since the redness disappeared immediately. We changed this vet though since we were not happy with him (without doing a urine test on the dog, he immediately prescribed antibiotics for UTI). Today, I noticed her eyes are red again and there is a slight discharge coming from her left eye. Since the office of my current vet is closed today, do you recommend using the eye drops again (just for the weekend)?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

While some human products can be used on our dogs, it's best to ask a vet. Why? Because the dosage that's best suited for your dog can be tricky, and harmful if not given at the right dosage.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with curb and I wouldn't use any human eyedrops that were medicated. I think your best bet would to just use a "tears" eye drop. Its basically saline and its good for itchy, watery, red eyes. You get into a whole diffrent route with the eyedrops for allergies and what not. You can even by just a big bottle of saline, its cheap and works the same.


----------



## piglet (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Grant29 (May 29, 2007)

piglet said:


> Thank you guys.


I usually ask my vet these questions. If you do ask a vet I'd be interested to know the answer you get. May be something I'll remember later if I need to do the same thing.


----------



## piglet (Apr 25, 2007)

Grant29 said:


> I usually ask my vet these questions. If you do ask a vet I'd be interested to know the answer you get. May be something I'll remember later if I need to do the same thing.


Will do. Now I don't know if I should take the dog to the vet on Monday since the problem went away


----------

